# From today, what's wrong with this?



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

It went straight up and tied into the 3" house drain above.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I going to ASSume that trap is on the discharge of the sump pump.:blink:

Did it tie into the bottom of the main drain?:laughing:

I spose that trap would hold the stink in the system. Kinda like a poor man's check valve

Of course check or no check. Sump pump to sanitary sewer is a no no here.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> I going to ASSume that trap is on the discharge of the sump pump.:blink:
> 
> Did it tie into the bottom of the main drain?:laughing:
> 
> ...


Yup, the trap is on the discharge side of the pump. Went vertical and tied in over the top of the 3" drain with a 3x2 san tee. He was thinking!:thumbup:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

What's preventing the sanitary from flooding the basement in the event of a main line backup?

Why can't you tie a sump pump into a sanitary sewer in IL. Killertoiletspider said in a previous thread that they run rain leaders into sanitary sewer all the time. So why not a sump then?


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

no problem here tieing in a sump on a sanitary, we do it all the time. I'd like to hear the reasoning on not allowing it.

another problem with that installation is no check valve, valve, or union on the dischage.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Yeh, no check valve, pump must go on and off, on and off, on and off, on and..........................................


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

SPH said:


> no problem here tieing in a sump on a sanitary, we do it all the time. I'd like to hear the reasoning on not allowing it.
> 
> another problem with that installation is no check valve, valve, or union on the dischage.


There is a problem with storm water that is discharged into the sanitary sewer overloading the treatment plants. Every time I run into one of these situations, I have to separate the pump discharge and pipe it to the outside.
This is a statewide thing up here in Connecticut.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Protech said:


> What's preventing the sanitary from flooding the basement in the event of a main line backup?
> 
> Why can't you tie a sump pump into a sanitary sewer in IL. Killertoiletspider said in a previous thread that they run rain leaders into sanitary sewer all the time. So why not a sump then?


Cook county has combined sewers I believe. Us southern folks have sanitary sewer and storm sewer. Sump pumps/rain leaders go to storm. Our little poop treatment facilities can't handle the rainwater.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I C


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

os cities around here, you have to get permission to tie it into the sewer.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

nhmaster3015 said:


> os cities around here, you have to get permission to tie it into the sewer.



Here you do too. What I failed to mention on this one is that the house is on septic! Why would anyone want to discharge a sump pump into their septic?
The house is in the country, no neighbors! Pump it outside!!!!! These folks just were not thinking.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Sounds like a good way to hydro lock the system and flood your basement.


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

here in michigan most cities are seperate storm and sewer systems but there are a few combined sysetems in some cities around detroit


----------

